# Three driver apps at once?



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Anyone try running Uber, Lyft and Sidecar all at once? This offer seems worthy of trying...


----------



## FourOnTheFloor (Jan 8, 2015)

I run all 3 at once. I use an app called Driver Bar for Android to help me manage them.


----------



## Iacono6 (Nov 9, 2014)

FourOnTheFloor said:


> I run all 3 at once. I use an app called Driver Bar for Android to help me manage them.


Do they make this app for the iPhone?


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

I also run all 3 on my MotoG Android device with no issues.


----------



## Iacono6 (Nov 9, 2014)

Iacono6 said:


> Do they make this app for the iPhone?


anyone?


----------

